# Chem Products Aromasin and Clomid



## msumuscle (Sep 14, 2011)

Gtg?


----------



## toothache (Sep 15, 2011)

CEM Products are great...not sure about Chem Products.


----------



## Ahrnold (Sep 15, 2011)

EPeptide


----------



## msumuscle (Sep 15, 2011)

toothache said:


> CEM Products are great...not sure about Chem Products.


 
That's what I meant, wasn't paying attention.


----------



## metalmayhem (Sep 15, 2011)

Not sure why the last thread on this subject got deleted, but CEM has always worked for me.


----------



## twotuff (Sep 15, 2011)

p peptides!!  Great prices!


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 15, 2011)

twotuff said:


> p peptides!!  Great prices!



This =) .. CEM and Extreme are also great companies

if you want anything from Purchase peps hit me up with a PM, may be able to help you out


----------



## twotuff (Sep 15, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> This =) .. CEM and Extreme are also great companies
> 
> if you want anything from Purchase peps hit me up with a PM, may be able to help you out


 


too late already ordered! maybe next time I need to place a decent one soon


----------

